# Meet Pallas and Ophion



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Two new boys today! They've been rehomed to me - but I'm calling them my "foster boys" because they will likely go to the other side of the state later in the year. I still have 2 betta of my *own* coming in March\April, and I don't want to have more fish than I can fairly pay attention to once I eventually go back to work (health complications have me off work right now).

Anyway, Let me introduce you to Pallas and Ophion!

This is Pallas. He's pretty tiny - about half the size of most of my guys. I though Enceladus was small when I got him...Pallas is smaller. Not a baby, but still a little squidge of a guy. I love his eyes - they're so bright! He's adorable!



























Ophion isn't one of the fish I was expecting to get - the former owner decided to keep one of the boys I was going to adopt and offer up Ophion instead. So, for the past couple days I've been referring to him as "Mystery RT boy". He was defiantly a little pale when he arrived here from the colder car ride, but he perked up pretty quickly! He looks like he's going to be one gorgeous fish.



















Ophion is also a tailbiter. *sigh* After hearing about *how* he tends to bite though, I have a feeling that his heavy RT tail just starts to get in his way and that his tailbiting is self trimming. We'll see what happens as I get him through QT period and get him adjusted - but I have a feeling that it's just going to be a focus on clean water when he's decided his tail got too long.









Here are the boys warming up from their car ride over:









And, here are the boys after being moved into QT! I've got two small tanks floating in a heated 10gal - I've got more heaters on the way but right now this was the easiest way to QT them both and still provide them a warm environment. Even though I put a mesh divider there to obscure vision, there is one spot of the tank that they seem to be able to see through\around it. They were flaring at each other for a while!









We'll see how they do!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

They look great


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad to hear  I'll be eagerly watching their progress :3


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the last one.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

Here are some photos from end of day 1: just to try to give an idea of how much more color they have than when they got here! (Poor guys had to take a car ride in an area that has "affectionately" been termed "Chiberia" by locals...)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that's a huge color change, especially on the little guy!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

May as well just put regular text updates here too - rather than open a new thread. I'll be posting pictures often enough anyway.

Ophion has been boisterous and quite the show off tonight - but Pallas has been hiding at the back of his tank on the bottom all night. He looks OK otherwise, so I'm hoping he's just displeased about the disruption caused by his water change. I can't wait for either more heaters to arrive or these boy's QT to end so I can get them in a larger tank. Daily water changes are going to be a pain if they're this stressful on the guys. Reacclimating is a pain too - just due to the dimensions of their temporary containers.

Ah, well. After today temperature is all I'll really have to pay attention to with daily changes, and that's easy enough to match from the tap.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Late incoming picture updates:

Ophion is doing well - and while he's definitely pooping (even since his last water change...) I'm seeing he's looking a tiny bit bloated. I'll see how he looks tomorrow, tomorrow might be an extra fasting day for him. Definitely will be watching this guy's food intake pretty carefully.

Pallas: Pallas hiding\sulking farther back in the tank. Refused to eat tonight. Poor little guy...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck! I hope Pallas isn't ill


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think part of the deal with Pallas might just be him being shy. When I came downstairs today he was swimming around the front of his tank - as soon as I walked over - went to the bottom and back. He did eat two pellets today.

Ophion is being fasted today. He's still got a bit of bulge going. He's not constipated - he's pooping everywhere - but I'd rather let him process the food he's had for a day or two before giving him more.


----------



## Missik (Jan 21, 2015)

*They look so good <3*

I'm glad that Pallas is coloring up, he was such a pale guy. 
Ophion won't be the only food monger at least, lol.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, I know....when the boys got here they were *both* so pale. It didn't show as much in Ophion but I could see he was pale as well. Pallas though - he almost looked like a different fish. I'm just glad they didn't have to be shipped to be re-homed...I really don't think that would have worked.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

My contribution for the day - a blurry picture of Pallas being cute.










Ophion is still sulking about being fasted. The suck.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Great guys. I hope Pallas is feeling good and colors up. He could be a rescue story.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Ugh - I can't wait until the heaters I ordered arrived so I can get these boys out of their tiny QT setup.

Both boys *hate* daily water changes. *HATE.* So, that's fun. Their small QT tanks make acclimating therm...interesting. So, that's fun too.

At first, I thought Ophion was just sulking from being fasted. Well - if he was sulking he's doing a pretty stubborn job of it, because he's now refusing food. He's also starting to pale up again. Pallas is refusing food too. I even offered the boys thawed bloodworms - nope. Both boys are pretty lethargic as well.

I have a feeling that it's just a combination of the small environment plus the stress of daily changes in a .5 gal QT, but there is no way in h#ll I am putting them in a divided tank with each other if they're both acting suspicious of potentially being sick.

I've got enough tanks where they can each have a proper amount of space to QT. I even have an extra heater - but I've been advised that it's best known as "the HOB heater of DOOM" and it's good at "making fish stew." Not willing to risk it. Would let the boys be cold first. My thermostat is set to go down to 62 degress at night though - so....I'm thinking the .5 gal floated in the heated tank is still safer.

Heaters should be here sometime this week. Just can't come freaking fast enough.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

New approach today. Decided to try feeding Pallas some crumbled flakes while cupped for his water change instead of trying to feed *anything* in-tank. Two goals in mind - 1)Keep any uneaten food out of his fresh, clean water and 2) give him a place to eat without distractions.

Working so far. He's taking a while to eat with his maneuvering struggles, but he's slowly going to town on the flakes.

Will try the same with Ophion too.

In other news - first of the heaters shipped (one was a Aqueon Pro that I figured I'd test - worst comes to worst use as an extra as I ordered enough heaters to have a spare). So, that should hopefully come soon. Someone in my area is selling an Aqueon Minibow on Craigslist though, I think I'm going to see when I can pick that up. It would be a larger tank that I could still probably float in the 10g until the heaters arrive, and then I can do some betta swaps and get both boys QT'ed in larger tanks. With Pallas' swimming struggles, a small tank with a lot of rest spots would be better than a divided tank anyway.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*Chow Time!*

See little guy? Food *IS* good for the tummy.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*Ophion, what happened? >.<*

Ophion could care less about eating, even in a cup.

I'll have to keep an extra close eye on this guy I guess. He's already been in epsom salt from the bloating I saw last week. Perk up soon, Ophion.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*Really Ophion?*

Well, I think I figured out why Ophion isn't hungry...

Screw it. I'm going to see if I can find another small heater. This boy's got to go into his own tank.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*New Tankmates*

OK - I betta-juggled.

I was letting the filters run on one of new tanks I'd gotten and didn't want to put fish in too quickly, but it's been running a week and I just cleaned the filters. Neptune and Pallas are now tankmates, and Ophion has been moved to Neptune's old tank. Pallas is still in QT tank - but hopefully this give Ophion the space he needs to settle down and chill out.

Pictures coming momentarily.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*Pallas and Neptune*

Here's a look at Neptune and Pallas's setup. Neptune is intent on exploring his new arrangement! Pallas is still in QT, but no more divider to look at. It's only been a few minutes, but he seems more active too.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*Ophion's new QT*

New QT setup for Ophion in Neptune's old tank. I turned the lights dark, will probably turn them off completely early. I'll fill it up all the way when I know he's doing better. Poor little guy. Hope this is what he needs to start improving.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Sad update on Ophion. Last night I noticed he had labored breathing - so I cupped him in tupperware and floated him in the tank he was in so he could breathe easier.

When I left the house today to run some errands he was moving around a little bit - when I returned he had passed. I'm still not seeing anything specifically "wrong" except a little bit of bloat. My best guess is that either he just had more stress than he could take, or the stress of the move here opened up his immune system to something I couldn't see.

SIP little guy. May you find a stress-free rice paddy beyond the rainbow bridge. <3


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

SIP Ophion

When I heard from Missik about his passing, I was rather shocked - he seemed so healthy especially compared to Pallas. I think, like you said, it was the stress, and the fact that his immune system may have been compromised from his time in the pet store. We may never know for sure. Its obviously nothing you did, so I hope you aren't blaming yourself as you did the best you could for him!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Ironically - Pallas is doing really well. He's got some chronic SBD, but he's been active and exploring for the past couple days. 

Both guys were rehomed to me - another owner had them previously but I don't know for how long. But, they had a car ride to get to me a couple days after a major snowstorm hit our area. They were both incredibly pale when they arrived, and stress from transit could be playing a role as well.

I know I did the best I could for him. It stings a little - he was a beautiful little guy. He would have made a gorgeous fish healthy. 

I *AM* glad that I stuck to my guns though and didn't put them in a divided tank though. Pallas has improved bunches - and I wouldn't want anything that Ophion may have picked up to have been transferred to Pallas.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Pallas was actually squiggling up at the front of the tank - so I figured I'd try to add something cute and happy to an otherwise very sad day (nevermind a picture - since this is a picture thread). Unfortunately Pallas is apparently camera-shy - he bolted as soon as the camera came up. So these are the best I can offer.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad Pallas is improving and sad about Ophion. I agree it was probably the stress of traveling and a new environment. I'm really glad you kept them separated, too!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

*Pallas gets a new home*

Well - with juggling tanks to try to save Ophion, I managed to free up a heater. In addition, I'd been arranging for a week to pick up a 2.5gal used off craigslist to give Pallas a new home (on the other side of the divided tank divider, initially).

I ended up picking up that 2.5gal today. Since freeing up the heater, floating the tank is pointless - so I just did the work needed to swap heaters amongst my guys (don't worry - the heater that Ophion had got a nice bleach treatment yesterday) to free up a 25W for the new small tank.

We'll see how this goes. I had thoughts on just half-filling the 5gal for a shallower tank for Pallas (he appears to have chronic SBD), but the tank I picked up really isn't that deep. That option is still there if I need it, but I'd rather keep that tank for when the new boys I'm expecting arrive (when the weather permits shipping) to each get 5G to themselves.

So anyway - pictures!

Last good photo op of Pallas in in .5gal:









Look how well he's positioning himself now!









He's moving so good now! Thankfully - this should hopefully be the last time I have to catch him with a net.









Acclimating to the new tank:









More acclimation - top view!









New tank:









I'll get another pic up when I release Pallas from his acclimation.

EDIT: And off he goes!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm glad that Pallas is doing well. Sorry to hear about the other guy though.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

A little bit harder to hide in your plants in this tank there, buddy!

Alright, I guess that's enough picture-spam. For today.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay, he looks good in his new home. I love the top-down view of him. He's looking up at you, and it's so cute!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, he's a cutie. I'm glad one of the two is doing well. Still sad about Ophion though.

And yeah, he now comes up to greet me when I come by. I've been trying to give him small amounts of food throughout the day, since he seemed borderline emaciated when I first got him. He's definitely had more energy since he's started getting some food in him.

Here's the difference a week makes. I think it's noticeable. It's not much, but I think it's there. Or maybe that's wishful thinking on my part.

(And speaking of energy - he was just ZOOMING across the front of his tank as I walked into the kitchen. LOL. For a boy with chronic issues, he can get around).


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

So - I finally felt like Pallas was strong enough to try to flare today. What a silly boy! He did really well!

I'm really impressed with how much the little guy has improved! ^_^
http://youtu.be/cP-_3HZsq0c


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, he's looking much better! I can see a big difference in his weight.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He looks much better!!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Well - it's been a little bit since I updated on Pallas. He's still doing well! He's hard to get pictures of though.....he's turned into quite the squirmy worm when I'm in the room near his tank. All sorts of wiggling and begging for food ensues.

Nontheless - here are a couple recent pics!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, sorry for the blurry pic, BUT!!!! Check out the progress on Pallas' tail!!!


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pallas has turned into a beautiful boy!


----------

